# The Cool Hand Jean Gang



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Notch, Tess, Hawken, Magnus, Locus, and Morgan (next post)


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are some more.
Tess and Locus playing.
Notch and Tess.
Tess and Morgan playing.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I recognized the name from other forums. Welcome ! Nice dogs


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Love your dogs!
Did you get the name Cool Hand Jean from the movie Cool Hand Luke?Love that movie!Paul Newman was one sexy man!lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

if this is Cool Hand Jean from other forums...WELCOME!!!


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep, I did get it from Cool Hand Luke.  It's my favorite movie of all time.

And yep, it's Cool Hand Jean from the other forums. 

Thanks all.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute crew


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great looking bunch you have, welcome back again


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome  good lookin crew you got


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A wonderful looking bunch :welcome:


----------

